# Aluminum Jets and Flotation



## Sawdust Farmer (Oct 5, 2011)

Question for those of you with experience with the aluminum jets - specifically Blazers. 

Do these boats normally have flotation???

I looked at one today that didn't. The front deck was all storage as was the location of the rear bench. I didn't think much about it until after I looked at it, but I'm pretty sure it didn't have any under the perforated aluminum floor either. 

Thanks in advance,
sf


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Oct 6, 2011)

Blazers come standard with floatation foam under the deck and under the bench. You can pretty much get one any way you want it. Most people don't put foam under their floors. We use perforated aluminium with some braces welded in to support it. When foam is put under the perforated aluminium it's kinda ugly in my opinion.


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Oct 6, 2011)

Lil' Blue Rude said:


> ... When foam is put under the perforated aluminium it's kinda ugly in my opinion.



I expect it would accumulate dirt and "crud".

I plan to be in some deep water, so flotation is a must.

sf


----------



## hotshotinn (Oct 7, 2011)

i talked to blazer and they said comertial boats can bemade without flotation and others can be made with.Gater boats are the same being comertial boats only without flotation.Anyone can buy a comertail boat though


----------



## reedjj (Oct 7, 2011)

I guess they don't need it! You cant sink a boat in 6'' of water....LOL!


----------

